# Lucky #13 Ball Perfect Mason



## the ham man

Went scouting today and found a small dump. Didn't get much but did get a #13 Ball Perfect Mason. I am aware these are fairly rare because of the superstition that 13 is an unlucky number.  So people used to break these all the time. Me and my friend have dug hundreds of mason jars but none have had the number 13. I am planning to sell it and was wondering how much they normally go for.Thanks, Joey


----------



## coreya

I have 3 on my shelf and have seen bunches more, The story about moonshiners being superstitious and breaking the # 13's is bull, A moonshiner would use whatever he could get his hands on and could care less what number was on it. This story was probably started by a dealer trying to unload some jars as rare! The 13 being a mold number used as a replacement for positions 1-12 (or some such thing) on the bottle machine when there was a problem with one of the molds as was the numbers 14, 15 etc which if you think about it you don't see as often as the 1-12 numbers. That being said they do command a premium because as P.T. Barnum said "there's a sucker born every minute" just check ebay for current prices.


----------



## Picklejar

I've always regarded this as a flea market myth. Who cares about the number on the bottom of a jar that yr gonna display upright, especially when there are so many neat variants, colors and defects to collect? IMHO.--Joe


----------



## waskey

I've seen them sell for as high as $100 [:'(] I would say just start it somewhere around $5 and see what you can get.


----------

